
Gitolite's domain was snatched up - jamestanderson
http://gitolite.com?oops
======
nikolay
Not really. Just some stupid registrars start serving junk sites when the
domain is not renewed. This should be outlawed. Imagine not paying your phone
bill and the telco starts serving ads when people call you and puts your
number on an auction if you don't pay within 40 days. This is obscene and all
this is because possibly registries pay big bucks under the table to ICANN!

~~~
jamestanderson
That's really terrible. I hope they can get their domain back soon.

~~~
nikolay
It looks like he renewed the domain and all is good!

